

Excel and CSV Conversion to JSON and XML in JavaScript - skram
http://apievangelist.com/2013/09/24/excel-and-csv-conversion-to-json-and-xml-in-javascript-that-runs-100-on-github/

======
nonchalance
Something similar submitted 6 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5322177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5322177)

[http://niggler.github.com/js-xlsx/](http://niggler.github.com/js-xlsx/) and
[http://niggler.github.com/js-xls/](http://niggler.github.com/js-xls/) seem to
be pure in-browser parsers for Excel, whereas the Mr Data Converter solution
is just parsing data coming out of the clipboard

------
lemonade
I think it would be fairly easy to whip up something like this with WebODF
([http://webodf.org](http://webodf.org)). That is able to show _real_
spreadsheet documents from software like Excel, LibreOffice, Apache OpenOffice
and Calligra. Of course that works if you move away from the binary formats
and choose OpenDocument Format - but this is default in most (and at least in
Europe also one of the defaults of the latest two versions of Microsoft
Office).

------
tootie
This isn't actually a usable API, it's a page that you can paste into.

------
atomicjeep
a ripoff/clone of [http://shancarter.github.io/mr-data-
converter](http://shancarter.github.io/mr-data-converter) \- years old

~~~
rich_harris
To be fair, the article acknowledges as much:

> The solution I've employed involved discovering and forking of a kick ass
> data conversion tool called Mr. Data Converter, and quickly the tool
> retrofitted with some of my own enhancements:

> * HTML5 File API - Allows me to acces file content without server side
> technology. > * oAuth.io - Dead simple, client side oAuth for Github and
> other platforms. > * Github.js - A JavaScript API wrapper for Github,
> enabling client-side interaction.

